# Used ski opinion



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)

I was looking at a used pair of skis, and this image really messed with me.  Does the lower ski look like it has a really screwed up edge to you guys?


----------



## mondeo (Sep 22, 2009)

Like a blown out edge on the upper side, right under the toe piece?


----------



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Like a blown out edge on the upper side, right under the toe piece?



Yea.  I sent a message asking the seller, I can't tell if it IS a blown edge, or if there's just a scratch on the base parallel to the edge, and it's an optical illusion.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 22, 2009)

looks like a slightly blown edge to me.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 23, 2009)

tcharron said:


> or if there's just a scratch on the base parallel to the edge, and it's an optical illusion.



I vote for this.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 23, 2009)

Run away from these skis!!!


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Run away from these skis!!!



But..  But...
They're Purty!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2009)

It just looks like a scratch to me, but the rusty brakes make it look like they haven't been very well taken care of. I have some 10+ yr old skis and the brakes aren't rusty on them.

Just get them cheap.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 23, 2009)

Might wanna sound like you're still in the game, but request more pics...   If you can do a good base-fit-it job...definitely get more pics of edge(s)...with gouges next to edges I really wanna see the gouges & edges close up, and I'm no pro..   There are always a few dudes trying to sell off what they've trashed...


----------



## chadr2 (Sep 23, 2009)

That looks like the wing of the toe piece peaking out.  There are no major gouges in the base to indicate a blow out of the sidewall, or edge.  They do look old, so I hope you get them for a decent price!


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

chadr2 said:


> That looks like the wing of the toe piece peaking out.  There are no major gouges in the base to indicate a blow out of the sidewall, or edge.  They do look old, so I hope you get them for a decent price!



Well, they're 2007.  :-D  But ever since trying a pair of these out once, I've always wanted some.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 23, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> looks like a slightly blown edge to me.



+1


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 23, 2009)

chadr2 said:


> That looks like the wing of the toe piece peaking out.  There are no major gouges in the base to indicate a blow out of the sidewall, or edge.  They do look old, so I hope you get them for a decent price!



Agree. Looks like a scratch to me but it's hard to say with photos sometimes. You may want to contact the seller for more pics of that area in particular. Most sellers will accomodate you especially if they have nothing to hide. Unless you want to practice your ski re-building skills, walk away from a ski with a blown edge.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 23, 2009)

Try following the edge from underfoot through the toe piece. There are two lines, one dark for the side of the ski, then the lighter line is the snow-side edge face. The lighter line definitely is straight, then curves away where there's also a pretty healthy gauge in the base. With the lighting it's hard to tell if it's just oxidized ptex, a gauge, or if it's a narrow core shot on the edge. My money's on the narrow core shot with slightly blown out edge.

The edges underfoot look pretty beat up anyways. Is this a park ski?


----------



## tcharron (Sep 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Try following the edge from underfoot through the toe piece. There are two lines, one dark for the side of the ski, then the lighter line is the snow-side edge face. The lighter line definitely is straight, then curves away where there's also a pretty healthy gauge in the base. With the lighting it's hard to tell if it's just oxidized ptex, a gauge, or if it's a narrow core shot on the edge. My money's on the narrow core shot with slightly blown out edge.
> 
> The edges underfoot look pretty beat up anyways. Is this a park ski?



Not a park ski, no.  Legend.  I've requested closer up pictures of the base.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 28, 2009)

Soo, what did you do?


----------



## tcharron (Sep 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Soo, what did you do?



Still like 2 days left on the auction.  I asked the seller for more pics, no response.  So I'm gonna keep it low.  The only response I got was, 'The Edged are fine', but when I showed the same pic as above and explained why I was concerned, I gots nothing back.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2009)

Odd that there was no response. I'd be a bit put off by that.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't know if this will help but to me it does look like some funkeness there. Looks like some very small screws. Definately something to check out, for sure, before you buy.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 29, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Don't know if this will help but to me it does look like some funkeness there. Looks like some very small screws. Definately something to check out, for sure, before you buy.



Yea, I'm still on the fence if it's really that bad.  But that may keep the prices down.  We shall see I guess.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 30, 2009)

New ones for $400 ...
http://www.tramdock.com/?CMP_ID=ODAL_FFP8001&mv_pc=r239


----------



## WJenness (Sep 30, 2009)

was just about to post that.

-w


----------



## bigski6969 (Sep 30, 2009)

What ski were you looking for? I've seen some amazing deals for brand new, for $300 for the Volkl Bridge, smokin ski, just fat enough to float. Narrow enough for an all around. For that price forget someones wrecks, get new! Also saw some new in box LOOK PX 12s $99.99. Some really great prices


----------



## tcharron (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd put my high bid in at 90$, it ended up getting sniped at like 91 some.  :-D  With 40$ in shipping, was keeping it low.  *shrug*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270460062744&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Have some skis forsale*

Going to list a few of the things that I have forsale anyone know the best way to do this?


----------



## Glenn (Oct 8, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> Going to list a few of the things that I have forsale anyone know the best way to do this?



I'd say try a thread here. If that doesn't work, there's always craigslist and e-bay.


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Gear forsale*

Thanks I will give it a go here just dont want to overwhelm anyone. Tried to post some on TGR.com and was absolutly abused! Won't go back on there again. Being a woman I don't particularly care for anyone to swear at me or ask me to suck anything.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 8, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> Thanks I will give it a go here just dont want to overwhelm anyone. Tried to post some on TGR.com and was absolutly abused! Won't go back on there again. Being a woman I don't particularly care for anyone to swear at me or ask me to suck anything.



Well, it really depends on what your trying to sell.  Please, no ski totes.  :-D

If they're really old strait skis, I wouldn't expect much interest.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> New ones for $400 ...
> http://www.tramdock.com/?CMP_ID=ODAL_FFP8001&mv_pc=r239



They are sub 200 now...


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Skis forsale*

Nope nothing older than 08, and new in plastic. Nothing drilled or used. All brand new. I just want to be sure that I follow proticol, and don't overstep my bounds. The owner of the website called me, Todd Jones, and kept appoligizing for the behavior of some of the young guys. My answer was, so no wonder the industry is in the crapper!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> Nope nothing older than 08, and new in plastic. Nothing drilled or used. All brand new. I just want to be sure that I follow proticol, and don't overstep my bounds. The owner of the website called me, Todd Jones, and kept appoligizing for the behavior of some of the young guys. My answer was, so no wonder the industry is in the crapper!



Not trying to scare you off Alpinezone.  But when someone with a handful of posts starts trying to sell stuff people get real pissed.  Search for any thread started by hurtmyknee, comedic gold.  But if you are selling what you described above at a good price you might garner some instant love around here.  

With that said, welcome!


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Skis forsale!*

Grassi, 

Thank you so much for the words of wisdom. Example of what I have for sale is, 08/09 Dynastar Huge Trouble for $300, brand new still in plastic, or The Volkl Bridge new this year in plastic 185 for $300, I also have the last years Marker 20.0 comp $149.99. Should I just jump in or wait? I stand behind everything that I have. Sold a pair of Rossi S7 Barras for $400 to a guy from TGR, and now he's comming from Maine to ski with my hubby and I. So I can't be to bad! And I hate paying the fees to ebay and paypal. Same company double dipping, $38.00 for selling a $350 pair of skis, and I still paid the shipping.


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Hurtmyknee!!! Lololololol*

Oh my, what a hoot! Where the hell did the jacket come from? Was that real?


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> Grassi,
> 
> Thank you so much for the words of wisdom. Example of what I have for sale is, 08/09 Dynastar Huge Trouble for $300, brand new still in plastic, or The Volkl Bridge new this year in plastic 185 for $300, I also have the last years Marker 20.0 comp $149.99. Should I just jump in or wait? I stand behind everything that I have. Sold a pair of Rossi S7 Barras for $400 to a guy from TGR, and now he's comming from Maine to ski with my hubby and I. So I can't be to bad! And I hate paying the fees to ebay and paypal. Same company double dipping, $38.00 for selling a $350 pair of skis, and I still paid the shipping.



Sounds like you have some decent merch to unload  Go for it!  And if anyone gives you flax tell 'em I sent you.  :lol:

Here is a prime example of what not to do...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/58415-fs-ski-porter-ski-tote-new.html


----------



## Glenn (Oct 9, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> Oh my, what a hoot! Where the hell did the jacket come from? Was that real?



We're still trying to figure out the "real" part. I'm lobbying for an admin to do an IP check. Regardless, funny material!


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Boot carrier!*

WHAT WAS THAT? HAHAHAHAHAHA The one thing I did notice is that "knee" seemed a little turned off by the entire diatribe!


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Thank you Grassi!*

You have been a great help and I promise not to try and sell any of my old stretchy pants, and dirty sox! LOL Can someone tell me how to add pictures to my add? I've been looking around and trying to find out how can't seem to get it...


----------



## tcharron (Oct 9, 2009)

bigski6969 said:


> You have been a great help and I promise not to try and sell any of my old stretchy pants, and dirty sox! LOL Can someone tell me how to add pictures to my add? I've been looking around and trying to find out how can't seem to get it...



If you have them hosted somewhere already, you can just surround the url with [ i m g ] [ / i m g ] (remove the spaces I put in there)

Or, if you don't, just choose the little paperclip icon in the text editor, and upload the image as an attachment to the message.


----------



## bigski6969 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Photos*

Thank you Charron! Love your photo too! I will use the paper clip thing, it seems a little less frightening.


----------

